# Anyone have the Brother Grafitee Printer



## Billgunn (Feb 2, 2012)

We are going to go to the AC ISS show next month and are seriously looking to buy the Brother Grafitee printer. I would like to speak with someone that has one before we go to the show. Any comments good or bad would be appreciated.
Bill


----------



## ChadAGG (May 14, 2007)

I don't think they start shipping until sometime in March.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Bill,

It is my understanding that they are currently in manufacturing and will not arrive for delivery in the U.S. till approximately March 31st. So I don't think you are going to find anyone that currently has a printer. There are several people on this forum that saw the printer at the Long Beach Show that might be able to answer some of your questions. Feel free to post them.

Mark


----------



## Troll (Dec 22, 2010)

I was told they won't be released until mid-late March, but sometime in April was probably more realistic. $1000 would put you in line..


----------



## Theprintbar (Nov 13, 2010)

Hi there we are also very keen to purchase the new brother printer when they are released: if it's any help we have the gt-782 and it's a fantastic machine... The only downside is I actually prefer the ease of use of the rip program's that the DTG epson based printers use... With brother you sometimes have to tweak your images. But it's a very fast, easy to use and professional t shirt printing machine.


----------



## PrintGirl22 (Apr 28, 2010)

Axiom America is a distributor of the Brother GraffiTee. They had representatives there at Long Beach. Here is a YouTube demo of the printer: [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GBRGhUM6wV4[/media]

Here is the marketing site for Axiom on the Brother GraffiTee: Brother GraffiTee (GT-361), Direct to Garment Printer


----------



## MEHtrouble (Jan 10, 2012)

The new GraffiTees (Link to Details/Specs/Images/Video/) don't require any RIP software and actually don't even require a computer to drive them anymore.

I found that the details listed there are a lot more thorough and answer most of the questions people have.

-Melissa


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

MEHtrouble said:


> The new GraffiTees (Link to Details/Specs/Images/Video/) don't require any RIP software and actually don't even require a computer to drive them anymore.


Having the ability to upload artwork to a Brother GT printer without being directly connected to a computer has been a feature on the earlier printers. The GT-541 and GT-782 printers used a CF (compact flash) card to upload ARP files to the printers. An ARP file is print-ready file that has already been processed through the GT driver. The user would print from whatever graphic software program using the GT File Output driver and then save the ARP file to the CF card.

With the new GraffiTee line of GT printers, Brother has decided to use a USB port instead of the CF cards. I assume this is because of the popularity of USB drives now days. Below is a picture showing a USB drive inserted in the USB port and the information about the ARP file on the control panel.

Hope this clarifies things.

Mark


----------



## 2fast4ya (Sep 9, 2010)

Anyone know the ball-park price range for this printer?


----------



## MEHtrouble (Jan 10, 2012)

2fast4ya said:


> Anyone know the ball-park price range for this printer?


Google "GraffiTee Prices"

They range as follows:

GT-341 - $19,995 - Full color, no white, for light garments
GT-361 - *$21,995* - Entry level full color and white for dark garments
GT-381 - $24,995 - Production/speed version full color and white for dark garments

Any unit can be upgraded down the road, and as previously stated I verified the install and training, and it is recommended as a 2-day train/install for $1500, but distributors do have flexibility here as far as pricing or deals.

-Melissa


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

MEHtrouble said:


> Any unit can be upgraded down the road, and as previously stated I verified the install and training, and it is recommended as a 2-day train/install for $1500, but distributors do have flexibility here as far as pricing or deals.
> 
> -Melissa


The amount listed for training is similar to that of the GT-782 printer. The reason for the two days of training is because of the amount of information covered when doing dark garment printing and the time required for a new customer to print several different types of samples. One would guess that if you just get the printer with CMYK ink, the cost for install / training would be less since you are not dealing with white ink and pretreatment.

I always tell people never to under-estimate the time it takes to truly understand the pretreating process. I don't care which pretreatment / printer / ink you use, it takes time to understand this process. Add in the time to get familiar with using the printer, the print driver and getting the optimal settings for depending on which curing device (heat press, dryer box or conveyor dryer), it becomes very easy to see why 2 days of training is beneficial. The night between the first and second day is a great time to perform wash tests as well. The second day also provides you ability to absorb the information from the first day and ask questions that you did not think of the day earlier.

In my opinion, in-shop training is what I recommend to everyone no matter what printer they are using. Although we hope that every piece of equipment operates the same exact way, it just does not. Same models of heat presses get to different temperatures. Same models of pretreaters can apply a different amount of pretreat. Heck, the same brand of shirts will print differently. So have the training on every piece of equipment that is going to be the exact equipment that you are using is a best case scenario. This allows you to figure out what the optimal curing settings are (for both pretreating and curing the ink) and also allows you to address environment factors (temperature, humidity,...) that are unique to your shop. Using someone's computer, heat press(es), printer and pretreat equipment to do training is a bare minimum... but to get up and running the fastest - use your equipment.

On a side note for doing training in your shop, set time aside for all the dtg operators to be a part of the training - not just yourself. If you can close the shop down for this time, it will minimize distractions. If you can't close down, then setup rules as to when the dtg operators will be focused on training. The value of training is only there if the attention of the dtg operators is there as well. I also recommend taking notes and video taping the training so that you can refer back to it. This also helps a lot when it comes to training new employees that come on board after the training.

Just my thoughts.

Mark


----------



## gdavsfor (Jan 9, 2012)

Mark, that was a lot of good info advice, I will definitely video tape so if something is lost, missed or forgotten, it can be reviewed.

Thanks,

Greg D


----------



## autana (Apr 25, 2011)

Hey Billgun, did you buy the Graffitee, if you did, can you give us a review on the printer. I also thinking on buying one, but stil undecided.

Regards


----------

